# Had to try my hand



## jac63 (Jun 22, 2019)

My wife has made "pepper poppers" in the oven but this was my first attempt at ABTs. Weren't perfect but the taste was excellent. The bacon wrapping could stand improvement and I was worried about getting it crisp but somehow it got a little too much crisp on some of them. Also made some bacon, onion, mushroom, swiss stuffed burgers to go along with the ABTs. Overall the meal was a success despite the bacon shortcomings.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2019)

Yeah, I'd say the meal was a success.  The stuffed burgers look great.  The ABTs might not be real pretty, but I bet they tasted just fine.  Nice job.
POINT
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2019)

Don't see many shortcomings there...  I see one tasty meal!  ABT's are awesome and a fam fav!!  Nice job!


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 22, 2019)

What is this "too much crisp" you speak of?

I know not that term in relation to abt's. Please to educate.


Haha just kidding. I think they look great. It's like anything else, takes practice. I make sure to buy the crappy store brand bacon because it's so thin cut. I get a better stretch on the pieces that way.


----------



## jac63 (Jun 22, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah, I'd say the meal was a success.  The stuffed burgers look great.  The ABTs might not be real pretty, but I bet they tasted just fine.  Nice job.
> POINT
> Gary


Thanks, not pretty but oh the flavor!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Don't see many shortcomings there...  I see one tasty meal!  ABT's are awesome and a fam fav!!  Nice job!


Thanks, but dad was right, there's always room for improvement. The most important part was there, just need some presentation work.



fivetricks said:


> What is this "too much crisp" you speak of?
> 
> I know not that term in relation to abt's. Please to educate.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I blame my wife, she did the wrapping. Funny how her Christmas presents are always flawless but not so the bacon!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2019)

''Thanks, but dad was right, there's always room for improvement. The most important part was there, just need some presentation work.''

True, always room for improvement... however, be proud of your accomplishments... and build on them!

I've been Q'ing for well over 20 years and still learning... always looking to improve.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 22, 2019)

jac63 said:


> Thanks, not pretty but oh the flavor!
> 
> Thanks, but dad was right, there's always room for improvement. The most important part was there, just need some presentation work.
> 
> Thank you, I blame my wife, she did the wrapping. Funny how her Christmas presents are always flawless but not so the bacon!



That's funny, I can wrap pert near anything in bacon, yet my Christmas presents look awful.

Funny how that is


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I make sure to buy the crappy store brand bacon because it's so thin cut. I get a better stretch on the pieces that way.



Me too.  If I don't have any thin cut, I lay the bacon out on wax paper and "thin" each piece out with a rolling pin--end up with about double the number of slices in a pound.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 22, 2019)

jac63 said:


> Thanks, not pretty but oh the flavor!
> ...


Pretty isn't everything when it comes to food.
I would not want to try some of the "pretty" food photos you find posted on many websites.
I would gladly eat your food if you invited me over for supper.

I make another version of stuffed jalapenos.  I put bacon bits in the cheese stuffing.  Peppers cooked in a vertical rack with indirect heat and a good smoke.


----------



## jac63 (Jun 23, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Pretty isn't everything when it comes to food.
> I would not want to try some of the "pretty" food photos you find posted on many websites.
> I would gladly eat your food if you invited me over for supper.
> 
> I make another version of stuffed jalapenos.  I put bacon bits in the cheese stuffing.  Peppers cooked in a vertical rack with indirect heat and a good smoke.


Thank you, I certainly agree that flavor over looks is most important. 
These had bacon and green onions diced in the cream cheese and they were definitely tasty enough, no left overs.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 23, 2019)

jac63 said:


> Thank you, I certainly agree that flavor over looks is most important.
> ... *they were definitely tasty enough, no left overs.*


That's the money post.
I did fajita for the first time in a cast iron skillet on the Brinkmann charcoal side of the offset last night.  I purposely make extra of most things cooked on the grill for left overs.  Didn't last long.  Wife finished it off tonight while I was doing yard work.


----------

